# بحث كامل عن حديقة الازهر



## eng.fadia (1 يونيو 2006)

عفوا لم استطع تنزيل الموضوع لان حجمه كبير 

من يريد هذا الموضوع للاستفاده منه خلال سنته الدراسية يراسلني علي


----------



## لولو المعمارية (2 يونيو 2006)

انتى بتثبتى الناس ولا ايه يا فادية ههههههههه


----------



## مهندسة داليا (2 يونيو 2006)

ايه يا فوفا هوه فينا من الحركات دي هههههه


----------



## بسنت (2 يونيو 2006)

:69:


----------



## eng.fadia (3 يونيو 2006)

الي عايز يطلب 
كل الحديقة بكل تفاصيلها كانك زرتها 20 مرة
ها مين عايز
شكرا ولاء وداليا


----------



## alaaja84 (3 يونيو 2006)

انا عايز يافادية وهدا *****ي
alaaja*************


----------



## mohamed aseer (3 يونيو 2006)

ياريت ترسليه


----------



## saif noor (3 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع وياريت ترسليه على


----------



## saif noor (3 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع وياريت ترسليه على


----------



## eng.fadia (3 يونيو 2006)

ان شاء الله هضيفكو وارسل لكم الموضوع


----------



## سامر كمال (3 يونيو 2006)

يا ريت ترسليه على SAmerkamal at yahoo.com 
وأشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/خديجة (28 يونيو 2006)

ياريت ترسلة على mayoy200*************


----------



## م/خديجة (28 يونيو 2006)

ياريت ترسلة علىmayoy200 at hotmail.com


----------



## eng_Ah_2055 (28 يونيو 2006)

*Eng.A.C.*

ينفع الكلام دا ... بتضحك علينا ... دا انت هتشوف أيام سودة ان شاء الله
 ع العموم يا اخوانا انا عندى بحث عن الحديقة ـ حديقة الأزهر بالدراسـة - هنزله لما أنجح ـ ولو ما .. يبقى مش هنزله ـ ادعولى بقى ـ
أوكات


----------



## eng.fadia (29 يونيو 2006)

ربنا معاك و يارب تنجح
بس انا معايا البحث و نزله فعلا و مجهزاه بس انا مشغوله في مشروع التخرج 
ده انا هدي ايميل وباسوورد بتاعه علشان الكل ينزله بس كلها كام يوم وان شاء الله احقق وعدي 

و يا جماعة اسفة للتاخير بس والله حصل شوية مشاكل وان شاء الله في الاجازة ابعتلكو كلكوا 
عموما و اكيد كلكو خلصتو و الي عايزه محتاجه علشان السنة الجاية و ده الي انا حطيته في اعتباري
وشكرا علي صبركم عليا


----------



## رونان (4 يوليو 2006)

ياريت انا عايزة البحث دة ياريت ترسلية على 
mohamed_adel560*yahoo
ولكى جزيل الشكر


----------



## رونان (16 يوليو 2006)

يظهر ان المهندسة فادية نسيت تبعت البحث عشان كدة انا بفكرك بية 
ولا الموضوع اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Arch_M (16 يوليو 2006)

طيب ارجو منك ارساله على ال***** التالي 
arch_mhaneef على الهوت ميل


----------



## Arch_M (16 يوليو 2006)

طيب ارجو منك ارساله على ال***** التالي 
arch_mhaneef على الهوت ميل


----------



## Arch_M (16 يوليو 2006)

طيب ارجو ارساله على 
arch_mhaneefعلى الهوت ميل
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## Arch_M (16 يوليو 2006)

طيب ارجو ارساله على 
arch_mhaneefعلى الهوت ميل
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## Arch_M (16 يوليو 2006)

طيب ارجو ارساله على 
arch_mhaneefعلى الهوت ميل
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## Arch_M (16 يوليو 2006)

طيب ارجو ارساله على 
arch_mhaneefعلى الهوت ميل
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## Arch_M (16 يوليو 2006)

طيب ارجو ارساله على 
arch_mhaneefعلى الهوت ميل
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## رونان (17 يوليو 2006)

انا بش عارف المهندسة فادية مبعتتش البحث لحد دلوقتى انا بش عارف لو هى بش هتبعتو بتعشم الناس لية وحتى مفيش رد على رسائل الناس من 29/ 6 الى فات قالت عشان مشروع التخرج وبعدين سلمتو وان شاء الله يكون امتياز بس اتمنى انها تكلف نفسها عناء الرد ولا هو تعالى وتكبر على الرد على الناس ...........
او مكنتش تضع هذا الموضوع من اصلو 
والله الموقف


----------



## رام (11 سبتمبر 2006)

لا فعلا يا جماعة البحث رائع انا حلمت ب امبارح


----------



## رام (11 سبتمبر 2006)

حظكوا حلو يا جماعة قدرت اجيب لقطة:4: من الحلم


----------



## رام (11 سبتمبر 2006)

اللقطة:13:
محدش يزعل يا جماعة انا بهرج معاكو


----------



## Alinajeeb (11 سبتمبر 2006)

لو ممكن ترسليه على n70ali***********
ولكن جزيل السكر والدعوه الصادقة


----------



## Alinajeeb (11 سبتمبر 2006)

n70ali y a h o o . com


----------



## mohmed capo (12 سبتمبر 2006)

ياريت تبعتية على spotmada***********


----------



## samehsaad (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*اريد بحث كامل عن حديقة الازهر*

شكرررا جدا على مساعدتك 
ويريت تبعتهولى على الاميل دة بسرعة عشان محتاجة ضرورى
samehsaad14 على الهوت ميل و******وو
ولك جزيل الشكرررر


----------



## حسين_57 (14 سبتمبر 2006)

شئ جميل الاطلاع على حدائق الزهر وياريت ترسل


----------



## fathydraz (14 سبتمبر 2006)

ممكن نسخة من البحث على الايميل
fathydraz***********
ولكى جزيل الشكر


----------



## fathydraz (14 سبتمبر 2006)

ممكن نسخة من البحث على الايميل
fathydraz-yahoo.comولكى جزيل الشكر


----------



## white_hair (16 سبتمبر 2006)

????????????????????? ,وين البحث


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (16 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،

نود أن نشكر الزميلة فاديه على حرصها على افادة بقية الزملاء بما لديها، وان كنا نود ان يتم تبادل المعلومات والمعارف والخبرات عن طريق الموقع ليتمكن اكبر عدد من الاعضاء من الاستفادة والرجوع للموضوع وقت الحاجة ،، حيث ان تبادل المعلومات عن طريق البريد الالكتروني يقصر الاستفادة فقط على مسقبل هذا البريد ، وهو عدد مهما كثر فإنه لا يقارن بالعدد الذي يستفيد عندما يكون الموضوع موجودا هنا ومتاحا للجميع في اي وقت ومن اي مكان ..

ونود ايضا ان نذكر ان هناك مواضيع كثيرة متاحة هنا تطرق فيها العديد من الزملاء بمزيد من التفصيل عن حديقة الازهر ،، مثل هذه المواضيع ما يلي:

سيد مرعي --- والجديد ( حديقة الازهر ) .. جنة فى قلب القاهرة ..صور.! 

إبتهال --- تفاصيل معمارة من داخل حديقة الازهر ومبنى سيتى ستارز

أحمد لطفي --- بحث صغير عن حديقة الازهر بالقاهرة مزود بالصور

ARTline --- حديقة الازهر رئة القاهرة

بسنت --- خطوات العمل في حديقة الازهر 

بلانات حديقة الازهر


----------



## نجلاء كاظم (14 يوليو 2011)

الموضوع مهم ارجو ارساله بالسرعة القصوى


----------



## hesham_figo (25 أكتوبر 2011)

ياريت يت بشمهندشةفادية تبعتيه ليا على الايميل دا
[email protected]
متشكر جدا على مجهودك


----------



## ahmedzaza (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع وياريت ترسليه على


----------

